# Vb 08 Help Needed



## dcf-joe (Feb 19, 2008)

I use VB 2008 Express Edition, and I need help writing MouseMove events. Everything that I have looked up only pertains to VB6. I just want to change Button1's color whenever I move the mouse over the button control.


----------



## Oliver_FF (Feb 20, 2008)

I haven't used VB in quite a few years but this is how i remember it:

In code view, looking at code for the current form your working on there are two drop down menu's at the top just above your code. The left one lists all the objects on your form. The right one lists all of the methods/functions/subroutines you can use for the object selected to the left.

So, to write a mouseover event for a button, select Button1 (or whatever you called the button) from the left menu, then look in the right menu for something like OnMouseOver - take a good look there might be something closer to what you really want, i remember there being quite a few of them. Once you've picked it the empty method/function/subroutine should appear in your code window ready for you to type in it.


----------

